# Just thinking......



## 1911fool (Jun 10, 2012)

I have had a few FW tanks through the years, but now I am wanting to get into salt. I know absolutely nothing about SW tanks and it will become obvious as I start asking questions.


I have 55, 75 and 125g tanks. I have to build a stand for the 125 so I got to thinking.

I can build a nice stand that will hold the 125 and 75 end to end and the 55 hidden underneath. 
Can I run a closed loop system and use the 55 as a sump? Basically using the same water for all 3 tanks. I would like something that would keep the 125 and 75 at the same water level and do my top off's in the 55. Water changes with this type of system are kinda baffling me at the moment.

What equipment would I need for this type of system if it is possible?

thanks in advance.
Mike


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Water changes can be done by emptying the sump, or wet skimming until the volume of water you want out is complete. You can plumb both tanks to a single sump. You'll need to either drill both tanks for an overflow, or use overflow diy pvc pipe or buy overflow boxes. You need 2 return pumps, one for each tank, to equal the overflow rate.


----------

